# Mollie Tibbetts Found Dead, Illegal Alien Charged



## vevster (Aug 22, 2018)

If only it hadn’t been an illegal. This gives a Trump more ammunition against immigrants.

https://nypost.com/2018/08/22/suspe...rder-worked-on-farm-owned-by-iowa-gop-family/


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 22, 2018)

vevster said:


> If only it hadn’t been an illegal. This gives a Trump more ammunition against immigrants.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/08/22/suspe...rder-worked-on-farm-owned-by-iowa-gop-family/




I feel differently...  why was a GOP member employing an illegal alien?  You know they supported Trump!  The Democrats could really turn the tables on them if they try to use this!


----------



## vevster (Aug 22, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I feel differently...  why was a GOP member employing an illegal alien?  You know they supported Trump!  The Democrats could really turn the tables on them if they try to use this!


Found this out after. Good point.


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 22, 2018)

So..he is actually in the country legally, the WH lied, and folks all fell for it...

Gas lighting of America...no wonder this Tangman, found enough people to vote for him..

https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...student-body-found-brooklyn-trump/1064567002/


A document filed just before 9:30 a.m. Wednesday by Rivera’s attorney calls into question Rivera's immigration status. 

*The government is incorrectly promoting the idea that Rivera is not in Iowa legally, attorney Allen Richards of Tama said in a court document asking for a gag order in the case. *

"Sad and sorry Trump has weighed in on this matter in national media which will poison the entire possible pool of jury members," Richards wrote, referencing a statement from the president citing Tibbetts' death as an example why "immigration laws are such a disgrace." 

Rivera has lived in Iowa for four to seven years, working at Yarrabee Farms, a Brooklyn-area farm owned by Eric Lang, the brother of Craig Lang, a prominent Republican. 

*Craig Lang has verified that Rivera is in Iowa legally, according to Richards’ motion.*


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 22, 2018)

Exactly and the headline yesterday read "illegal immigrant charged"....trump supporters will not hear anything else but that.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Aug 22, 2018)

This is a timely distraction from the Trunp-Cohen revelations.  The president is the “illegal” one.

ETA: I am glad they caught this guy, and my condolences to the family, but anyone trying to politicize this death over what’s going on in politics is being disingenuous.


----------



## vevster (Aug 23, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> So..he is actually in the country legally, the WH lied, and folks all fell for it...
> 
> Gas lighting of America...no wonder this Tangman, found enough people to vote for him..
> 
> ...


I wasn’t following the WH, all major media outlets were reporting this.


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 23, 2018)

vevster said:


> I wasn’t following the WH, *all major media outlets *were reporting this.



I don't consider Fox News a major media outlet...
in contrast White males commit far more murders statistically...


----------



## vevster (Aug 23, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> I don't consider Fox News a major media outlet...
> in contrast White males commit far more murders statistically...


I don’t watch Fox News either.


----------



## momi (Aug 23, 2018)

Turn out the killer provided the employer a false ID.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...llie-tibbetts-iowa-student-autopsy/index.html

It’s a shame the way both sides have politicized this girl’s death.

ETA:

Mollie Tibbetts, here with her father_ (I didn't copy the photo)_, disappeared on an evening jog on July 18.
Tibbetts was studying psychology at the University of Iowa and wanted to get a doctorate and write books, her father said. Her disappearance set off an extensive search that brought in hundreds of leads but no clues as to where she was.
Authorities had been looking for Tibbetts for about a month when they found home surveillance video that showed a car following a woman running on July 18.
After watching it for hours, investigators found clues that led them to Rivera. He didn't resist when authorities tried to detain him, Rahn said.




Mollie Tibbetts case mystified police until a security camera offered a key clue
According to court documents, the suspect said in an interview that when he approached Tibbetts, she pulled out her cell phone and told Rivera she was going to "call the police" and that caused him to get angry.
Rivera alleged he blacked out at some point and woke up at an intersection in rural Poweshiek County, court documents state. At that point, he realized he had put the woman in the trunk of his car, and when he took her out, he saw blood on the side of her head, the arrest warrant states.
He left the body in a cornfield and covered it with corn leaves, the warrant adds. Rivera led authorities to a corn field on Tuesday morning, where they found a body covered in corn leaves. Tibbetts' clothing was also found at the scene.


----------



## Dreamn (Aug 23, 2018)

Of course he used a fake ID that's tied to a valid person's name and social security number. That's not uncommon. And the farm owner, if they've been in business as long as they have, knows this. It's humorous that the farm owner is acting shocked about this fact when he knows that he likely has a entire farm of workers using names and socials that aren't theirs .  He's just turning a blind eye because he wants cheap labor. 

I wonder how many of his "good workers" failed to show up in the last few days since all eyes are on his farm now .


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 23, 2018)

So is he an illegal or not?


----------



## momi (Aug 23, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> So is he an illegal or not?


 
In a word. Yes.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 23, 2018)

Dreamn said:


> Of course he used a fake ID that's tied to a valid person's name and social security number. That's not uncommon. And the farm owner, if they've been in business as long as they have, knows this. It's humorous that the farm owner is acting shocked about this fact when he knows that he likely has a entire farm of workers using names and socials that aren't theirs .  He's just turning a blind eye because he wants cheap labor.
> 
> I wonder how many of his "good workers" failed to show up in the last few days since all eyes are on his farm now .



So they don't require fingerprinting for jobs anymore?


----------



## Kanky (Aug 23, 2018)

Dreamn said:


> Of course he used a fake ID that's tied to a valid person's name and social security number. That's not uncommon. And the farm owner, if they've been in business as long as they have, knows this. It's humorous that the farm owner is acting shocked about this fact when he knows that he likely has a entire farm of workers using names and socials that aren't theirs .  He's just turning a blind eye because he wants cheap labor.
> 
> I wonder how many of his "good workers" failed to show up in the last few days since all eyes are on his farm now .



This is one of the reasons that I have so little sympathy for illegal immigrants. Anyone who has ever had their identity stolen knows how extensive and long lasting the problems can be.


----------



## Dreamn (Aug 23, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So they don't require fingerprinting for jobs anymore?



The only jobs that I know that require fingerprints are ones where you need some type of background check or clearance like anything involving minors, individuals with disabilities, health professions, some government positions, etc. Not to say that there aren’t others but fingerprints aren’t required to work, in general.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

NYpost has the craziest story about her ex schoolmate being the mother of his child.  

https://nypost.com/2018/08/23/mollie-tibbetts-ex-classmate-gave-birth-to-murder-suspects-baby/


----------



## Keen (Aug 23, 2018)

Kanky said:


> This is one of the reasons that I have so little sympathy for illegal immigrants. Anyone who has ever had their identity stolen knows how extensive and long lasting the problems can be.


Why do you assume the identity was “stolen”? I haven’t heard many cases where stolen identity was due to illegal immigrants getting jobs.  If it happens, it is wrong.  From what I’ve heard, it’s usually  a mutual agreement.  That’s why I agree the farm owner knew what’s up.  They just chose to look the other way.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Aug 23, 2018)

Kanky said:


> This is one of the reasons that I have so little sympathy for illegal immigrants. Anyone who has ever had their identity stolen knows how extensive and long lasting the problems can be.



This happened to FH. He lost his wallet and had his identity stolen by an illegal immigrant. He owes the IRS money because the guy worked under his social security number but didn’t file taxes. He only found out because the guy had a warrant for his arrest and FH got pulled over for it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 23, 2018)

What??!! 



rafikichick92 said:


> This happened to FH. He lost his wallet and had his identity stolen by an illegal immigrant. He owes the IRS money because the guy worked under his social security number but didn’t file taxes. He only found out because the guy had a warrant for his arrest and FH got pulled over for it.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 23, 2018)

rafikichick92 said:


> This happened to FH. He lost his wallet and had his identity stolen by an illegal immigrant. He owes the IRS money because the guy worked under his social security number but didn’t file taxes. He only found out because the guy had a warrant for his arrest and FH got pulled over for it.



Yikes! How did he get this resolved? What was the warrant for? Was he arrested? This could have been life shattering for your FH.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Aug 24, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Yikes! How did he get this resolved? What was the warrant for? Was he arrested? This could have been life shattering for your FH.



I don’t remember all the details. This all happened several years ago, before we even met. He wasn’t arrested, thankfully. If I remember correctly, the warrant wasn’t for anything super serious. I know he had to go to court several times and things are straightened out now. He still owes the IRS because of it though. I tend to think a good lawyer could have probably gotten him off the hook, but he’s not very savvy about this kinds of things and he was in his early 20s at the time, so no money for lawyers either.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So they don't require fingerprinting for jobs anymore?


Only if you are a citizen, apparently.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 24, 2018)

rafikichick92 said:


> I don’t remember all the details. This all happened several years ago, before we even met. He wasn’t arrested, thankfully. If I remember correctly, the warrant wasn’t for anything super serious. I know he had to go to court several times and things are straightened out now. He still owes the IRS because of it though. I tend to think a good lawyer could have probably gotten him off the hook, but he’s not very savvy about this kinds of things and he was in his early 20s at the time, so no money for lawyers either.


That's a shame.
I have said many time illegals break laws entering the country  and then continue to break laws in order to be able to live here, often having no regard for the harm caused to citizens.

I used to regularly talk with an illegal who worked farmers market.  The stories I heard were unbelievable.  ( She has since returned to Mexico  afraid of being deported by the government). I know that makes no sense but she DID self deport.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 24, 2018)

rafikichick92 said:


> I don’t remember all the details. This all happened several years ago, before we even met. He wasn’t arrested, thankfully. If I remember correctly, the warrant wasn’t for anything super serious. I know he had to go to court several times and things are straightened out now. He still owes the IRS because of it though. I tend to think a good lawyer could have probably gotten him off the hook, but he’s not very savvy about this kinds of things and he was in his early 20s at the time, so no money for lawyers either.



Why would HE owe the IRS for a crime he did not commit?


----------



## Farida (Aug 24, 2018)

Both parties are disingenuous about immigration. With lack of real action on reform the repubs get to keep their cheap labor and the Democrats keep us citizen members of immigrant families voting hoping for low enforcement or getting visas eventually.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Aug 24, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> Why would HE owe the IRS for a crime he did not commit?



He doesn’t technically. I think it could be reversed if he were to go through the proper channels, but he wasn’t savvy enough or financially able to go that route at the time. Since you asked, I just grabbed the paperwork and looked through it. This happened almost 10 years ago when he was still in his late teens. The IRS put him on a payment plan and even though I’m in the picture now and savvy enough to pursue legal action, the amount remaining at present (less than $1500) isn’t worth pursuing legal action over, IMO.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 24, 2018)

rafikichick92 said:


> This happened to FH. He lost his wallet and had his identity stolen by an illegal immigrant. He owes the IRS money because the guy worked under his social security number but didn’t file taxes. He only found out because the guy had a warrant for his arrest and FH got pulled over for it.


I had a friend whose identity was stolen by an illegal immigrant. She didn’t get arrested but she had judgments against her from creditors, had her bank account levied, owed back taxes for work she never did, and had all kinds of accounts opened in her name. She spent thousands of dollars on lawyers and one of them told her that it would be easier to just file for bankruptcy than to actually clear her name. It was a complete mess. 

Stealing someone’s identity is a horrible and cruel thing to do to someone and a lot of the people living here illegally have done that. I don’t know why they aren’t being arrested and jailed for that before being deported, but they should be.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 24, 2018)

Maybe 8 years ago I was sitting in a bank waiting for a customer service rep. A Mexican man came in went to the teller with a check to cash. The teller asked for ID, he had none. For some reason she then asked for his social security number, he rattled off a series of numbers seemingly made up in his head, the teller cashed the check.


----------

